# CCCP watches and Slava movements



## DavidYorks (Jan 21, 2021)

Morning everyone. I have a question about CCCP watches that google doesn't seem to be able to answer. I know that the brand is Hong Kong based, but have seen some discussion about them using Russian, rather than Chinese made movements. My question is whether or not, if the watch is listed as having a Slava movement that means Russian made or whether it's just another 'non Chinese' sounding name being used by a Chinese manufacturer. Cheers.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

I believe the automatic CCCP watches use NOS Slava 2427 twin barrel movements. It had a reputation as being one of the most accurate of Soviet movements but also one of the most unreliable. I've no idea if reliability has improved with these NOS movements. Slava still make watches and I'd rather go with one of their offerings to be honest.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Lampoc said:


> I've no idea if reliability has improved with these NOS movements.


 I don't think it has. Its still a bit of "hit and miss". I've had one which another forum member now has, that was very accurate and reliable, the others were not so good, all failed, all with different problems.


----------



## Graham60 (Nov 2, 2018)

I agree with what's been posted already, but add that not all of their watches have Slava movements, some have Japanese movements, and I would be very careful if you are buying from Ideal World, been a couple lately where the "expert guest" has claimed it contained a Slava movement, but when you see the back it's an NH35, they have the Slava name "слава" and H335 24 Kamen on the rotor, but it's definitely not a Slava movement, as i said it's an NH35 with a custom rotor. The Models I've seen being mis-sold buy Ideal World, have been "Gorky", "Aleksandrov" & last week the "Black Sea".


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Graham60 said:


> I agree with what's been posted already, but add that not all of their watches have Slava movements, some have Japanese movements, and I would be very careful if you are buying from Ideal World, been a couple lately where the "expert guest" has claimed it contained a Slava movement, but when you see the back it's an NH35, they have the Slava name "слава" and H335 24 Kamen on the rotor, but it's definitely not a Slava movement, as i said it's an NH35 with a custom rotor. The Models I've seen being mis-sold buy Ideal World, have been "Gorky", "Aleksandrov" & last week the "Black Sea".


 Good spot - I see what you mean after looking at their website. Some watches are marked as "Slava Mechanical Automatic 3 Hands" while others have the more non-descript "Mechanical Automatic 3 Hands with Date". Guessing those are the NH35s.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

If I was wanting to buy a genuinely Russian watch today, I don't think I would go to CCCP Watches. The situation with the brand is both confusing and confused as far as any current link with the Russian watch industry is concerned, and there is clearly a Chinese/Hong Kong connection in terms of company ownership and product origins. The characteristic Russian style of wristwatch that still retains a "Soviet" flavour can still be found in new Russian-made watches undiluted by a rather artificial attempt by CCCP Watches to inject a "Soviet" style into their products.


----------



## Graham60 (Nov 2, 2018)

Lampoc said:


> Good spot - I see what you mean after looking at their website. Some watches are marked as "Slava Mechanical Automatic 3 Hands" while others have the more non-descript "Mechanical Automatic 3 Hands with Date". Guessing those are the NH35s.


 Yeah, while the CCCP web site doesn't say they are NH35s they also don't claim those "non-descript" movements as Slava, the "expert" guest and presenters on Ideal World are the opposite though, they leave the viewer in little doubt that those watches have Slava movements in them, what's worse is he should know, the "expert" is the guy and more recently his wife who owned & ran the Page & Cooper online retailer before it went bankrupt last year.

They had a show last week and did say that CCCP's stock of NOS Slava movements was getting low, so expect more of their range with NH35s in future.



Always said:


> *If I was wanting to buy a genuinely Russian watch today, I don't think I would go to CCCP Watches*. The situation with the brand is both confusing and confused as far as any current link with the Russian watch industry is concerned, and there is clearly a Chinese/Hong Kong connection in terms of company ownership and product origins. The characteristic Russian style of wristwatch that still retains a "Soviet" flavour can still be found in new Russian-made watches undiluted by a rather artificial attempt by CCCP Watches to inject a "Soviet" style into their products.


 They are definitely not Russian watches, inspired by Soviet History etc and some have Slava movements, but other than that no other Russian connection now since Shorokhoff sold off the brand to Solar Time (Hong Kong) approx 2011/13, the CCCP watches are probably made in the same factory as fellow Solar Time brands, Earnshaw, Spinnaker, Nubeo, Duxot, Ballast, AVI-8, Fjord, Swiss Eagle, RGMT etc, which all have one thing in common, all inspired by some history/heritage they have no direct connection too. :laugh:


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Graham60 said:


> the "expert" is the guy and more recently his wife who owned & ran the Page & Cooper online retailer before it went bankrupt last year.


 Expert in screwing over customers at least!


----------



## Graham60 (Nov 2, 2018)

Lampoc said:


> Expert in screwing over customers at least!


 I did read somewhere else last year quite a few unhappy folks discussing the situation. It looked like the company was having trouble for a while but continued to take people's money right till the end, when there was no hope of fulfilling orders.

I was looking at a Raketa watch on their site a couple of months before they went bust, glad I didn't go for it now.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Dear @Graham60, many thanks for that interesting bit of information about the Solar Time company.

Only the other day, I was doing a bit of research into Klaus Kobec watches - no, I am not a Klaus Kobec fan - and I came up with what seems to be the "last remains" of the Klaus Kobec website. On that site, it gives other brands linked to Klaus Kobec, and they seem to pretty well match to brands now under the Solar Time umbrella. The brands linked to both Klaus Kobec and Solar Time are: Swiss Eagle, CCCP Watches, Earnshaw, Spinnaker, and Avi-8. I believe that Klaus Kobec itself disappeared some years ago, but I don't know the full story of its demise.


----------



## Graham60 (Nov 2, 2018)

Always said:


> Dear @Graham60, many thanks for that interesting bit of information about the Solar Time company.
> 
> Only the other day, I was doing a bit of research into Klaus Kobec watches - no, I am not a Klaus Kobec fan - and I came up with what seems to be the "last remains" of the Klaus Kobec website. On that site, it gives other brands linked to Klaus Kobec, and they seem to pretty well match to brands now under the Solar Time umbrella. The brands linked to both Klaus Kobec and Solar Time are: Swiss Eagle, CCCP Watches, Earnshaw, Spinnaker, and Avi-8. I believe that Klaus Kobec itself disappeared some years ago, but I don't know the full story of its demise.


 It may not be the last remains, it may be Solar time are intending reviving the Brand, think they had the trademark at the start and Antoni Fields was involved.

https://trademarks.justia.com/owners/solar-time-limited-1576657/

https://uspto.report/TM/76364640

But really don't know a lot about them, but as I said they had Antoni Fields as one of their Directors from 2004-2010, he's the father of the guy that started Fields Luxury Products a couple of years ago, and is now flogging Swan & Edgar watches (named after the old Swan & Edgar department store) on Ideal World and Gamages of London watches on TJC, the Son knows nothing about watches and it's hilarious listening to him selling the watches, he's so stupid he doesn't even make a good conman, one of their watches was inspired by the Lancaster, which according to the young Fields was a jet fighter in the war, he also claims the Swan & Edgar store survived the Zeppelin bombing raids on London during WW2. :laughing2dw: You wonder why someone with little knowledge of watches is sole director of the new company, probably cause one of the companies Antoni Fields was a director of, was done for tax evasion (£500,000) in 2012.

https://www.accountancydaily.co/property-developer-director-banned-£500k-tax-dodge

But anyway, Klaus Kobec went into voluntary liquidation in May 2012 and was dissolved in Nov 2013, the trade mark expired in 2013, although their been a few disputes over the trademark. think there may have been two Klaus Kobec watch brands on the go for a short while, I had one of those Football Club watches for Aberdeen.

https://find-and-update.company-information.service.gov.uk/company/05123293

https://www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk/business/business-news/times-up-for-klaus-kobec-1060781

https://www.casemine.com/judgement/uk/5a8ff74660d03e7f57eaab9a

The web site is new, 2021 and all the info on it points to Solar Time as the owners now and probably restarting the brand.

I'm more confused than ever. :laughing2dw:


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Graham60 said:


> It may not be the last remains, it may be Solar time are intending reviving the Brand, think they had the trademark at the start and Antoni Fields was involved.
> 
> https://trademarks.justia.com/owners/solar-time-limited-1576657/
> 
> ...


 Great stuff. I have no interest at all in the watches, but the companies are fascinating.


----------



## Alpha550t (Mar 31, 2020)

My son has a kk, Sunderland AFC limited edition :laugh: , watch. It may be worth a fortune, or maybe not !


----------



## Graham60 (Nov 2, 2018)

Alpha550t said:


> My son has a kk, Sunderland AFC limited edition :laugh: , watch. It may be worth a fortune, or maybe not !


 My one just stopped, the movement just died. It lasted a few years, but it was showing it's age, the alloy case was showing through etc, which was a shame as the dial was really good looking.


----------

